# alfsentra's GA1616DET Dyno (First time)



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

*alfsentra's GA16DET Dyno (First time)*

My B11 GA16DE+T at the dyno! 
I'm very happy with the results at the moment, 252whp / 243lb/ft @15psi  with boost problems, 15psi > 11-12psi and up to 15psi. But i found the problem, is my china bov... i buy a new greddy RZ bov !
































Setup:
-Stock cams with port matched head.
-SR20 TB / Port Matched Intake Manifold.
-Stock bore with YCP vitara pistons (8.2:1cr).
-Custom top mount turbo header (By: Me / AR MotorPRO).
-T3/T4 .50/.63 (49 trim) China Turbo.
-Full Mandrel 3" Exhaust.
-550cc injectors, N62 Maf, ECU tuned by me.

Thanks!


----------

